# Calvin on Conscience



## CharlieJ (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm looking for source material in Calvin on the role of conscience. I found a section in Institutes 3.19, but I was wondering if there are other sections, or materials not in Institutes.


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Bump. Seriously, someone on this board must know something about this.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a response, Charlie, but wasn't sure if you meant the "role or job that the conscience performs within a person", or something more like Calvin's thougths on the conscience in regard to justification, or doing things his faith might allow but someone else's faith will not allow. I was going to reference his Tracts and Letters regarding the conscience in justification. It contained some great quotes. So, can you clarify for me what you were addressing by "role of the conscience."

Blessings!


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Right. I do need to clarify. Any would be appreciated, but especially things on 1) how conscience works and/or 2) the effect of justification on conscience.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 2, 2012)

With regard to #2, his Tracts and Letters Volume 3 is superb, as he is responding to the Council of Trent there, as well as to some other matters. Don't know if you have these works available, but I can provide some specifics later (as to page #'s and quotes) when I have them in front of me, if it would be helpful.

Blessings!


----------



## CharlieJ (Feb 2, 2012)

Sure, Charles. That would be great. I'm actually working with a Catholic theology student who is studying Calvin on this theme ... while teaching me French.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 3, 2012)

"There is the other evil, the correction of which is not less necessary. The laws which the tyrants recommend under the name of the Church they term Spiritual, as being destined to rule the conscience. An appendage to this evil is the superstition which I mentioned, viz., their pretence that the observance of them pertains to the worship of God. But God claims spiritual government for himself alone, and for his word, that conscience untouched by man may learn to look only to his word. 'There is one Lawgiver,' says James, (James iv.12,) 'who is able to save and to destroy.' And Paul strictly admonishes us, who have been set free by the benefit of Christ, not to enslave ourselves to men. (I Cor. vii.23.) In another place he rebukes the Colossians for being subject to decrees. (Col. ii.20.) What do our mediators say? Without any mention of redress, they simply lay us under the necessity of obeying as heretofore. But whatever is given to men is so much abstracted from the authority of God. Have done then with that prevaricating obedience which breaks the bridle of God in order to strangle us with the chords of men!" - _Tracts and Letters_, Vol.3, p.270 (from: _The True Method of Giving Peace, and Reforming the Church_)

"...Of this nature is the assertion under the sixteenth head, that the grace of Justification is lost, not only by unbelief, but by any mortal sin. If they meant that we are ejected from the possession (enjoyment) of this great blessing by an evil conscience, I would not at all gainsay them, I mean as far as regards ourselves. For although God does not cast us off, yet an evil conscience is such a separation from him as excludes us from the enjoyment of a lively and justifying knowledge of his paternal love towards us. But they are preposterous, first, in recognising no sin as mortal that is not gross and palpable, whereas most inward sins wound the mind more grievously and even fatally; and, secondly, in not perceiving how a good conscience is the inseparable attendant of faith. Were it not so, how could it be said that our hearts are purified by faith, that Christ dwells in our hearts by faith, that it is the victory by which we overcome the world, the shield for repelling the assaults fo the devil, and that we are kept by faith through the power of God unto salvation? (Acts xv.9; Eph.iii.17; I John v.4; Eph. vi.16; I Peter v.9; i.5.) There is no doubt, therefore, that faith is overwhelmed and buried in a man whenever he has been overcome by any temptation so as to abandon the fear of God. For the Spirit of holiness cannot be separated from faith any more than can Christ himself. I do not assert, however, that when we forsake the fear of the Lord faith is altogether extinguished in us. But as the fear of God is oppressed by depraved lusts, so I say that faith is stifled, and for the time exerts its power no more than if it were in a manner dead. The holy Fathers craftily endeavour to burrow out a hole in which they may hide their impious dogma, that we are not justified by faith alone. Not succeeding in this they attempt another method." - _Tracts and Letters_, Volume 3, p.144 (from: _Acts of the Council of Trent, Antidote to the Sixth Session_)

I'll put some more up later...

Blessings!


----------

